# 1.4L Injen SRI vs CAI



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I run SRI, I like it. Actually it helps me regulate turbo spooling as I can hear it so its better in MPG for me.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I run SRI, I like it. Actually it helps me regulate turbo spooling as I can hear it so its better in MPG for me.


What noticable increases have you seen?


----------

